# Bean strength...Rave



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi guys

I have to admit loving the Signature Blend bean from RAVE. I'm now on to my supply of Jagong Village, single origin bean, also from RAVE......however, having dialled in the right grind for the dose, and subsequent extraction time, I can't help feeling that the coffee isn't as deep flavoured as the Signature Blend?? - would I be right in thinking that?

I like strong deep full bodied coffee (but not sure how to explain it correctly, sorry! Ha)...... I'm going to try the Italian Job Blend and the Serrano Superior next









Bri &#8230;


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I found the Jagong a bit rounder, subtler.

Don't think the Serrano will do it for you.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Full bodied coffee can mean different things to different people. To some its that darker italian style roast ( italian job ) , to some they would define that coffee taste as something with a Brazillian origin ( chocolate and caramel ) .


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Expobarista said:


> ....Jagong a bit rounder, subtler.


Yes!!! Why didn't I think of saying that!?!?









What do you think of the Italian Job Blend??? The description of it on the website sounds good!


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Darker Italian I guess for me................maybe.............I think...........possibly!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Hahaha

Gonna enjoying trying I reckon


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

omegabri said:


> What do you think of the Italian Job Blend??? The description of it on the website sounds good!


Its pretty much identical to any espresso you'll have in Italy.

If you like that sort of thing its great, but in milk I'd stick with the Signature...better quality


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm by no means a coffee bean expert, but here's my personal experience...

Started with Signature which is fantastic and will be buying again. I would describe it as a medium-dark roast and quite smooth. Chocolate hints.

Recently started a bag of Italian Job. Equally impressive. Definitely darker, and more chocolatey I think. Still nice and smooth. I've had to wind the grinder to a coarser setting with Italian Job, as it seems to grind easier/finer, thus not allowing the water to pass through as easily. Once set up though, great coffee !

Neither of the coffees have a bitter taste like some i've tried. If you're a fan of traditional flavours with no fruity acidity going on, you can't go wrong with these.

I also have a Mocha Java to try next









If Rave keep these standards up I won't be trying anything else to be honest.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Forgot to say, i've used both as espresso only and with Milk (Cappucino). Both coffees are ideal for either.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Give Fudge blend a try in a flat white.. its luurvly


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

shinsplint said:


> I'm by no means a coffee bean expert, but here's my personal experience...
> 
> Started with Signature which is fantastic and will be buying again. I would describe it as a medium-dark roast and quite smooth. Chocolate hints.
> 
> ...


Italian Job Blend will be in my next order







Looking forward to trying it (and I think another bag of Signature Blend too - just to confirm my taste notes!! Lol)

You'll have to pass your opinion on the Mocha Java when you try it!


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

I guess it could be me, but does the Jagong Village bean mature well, and become more 'rounded', or 'richer' in it's flavour??, or have I hit the nail on the head with the grind?? (as I'm always messing with it







)

The beans are now approaching a month from the roasting date, and the flavour seems to be getting slightly richer. Not like the Signature Blend bean, but increasingly nicer I'm finding - for me at least!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

A month is cracking on a bit. Maybe your early shots were really bad


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

omegabri said:


> Italian Job Blend will be in my next order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having gone through my bag of Italian Job, I bust into the Mocha Java at the weekend... lovely ! I've only tried it with milk, but goes down so easily. I had been out on the bike on Saturday, which usually results in a quick drink, but it wasnt long before I made my second. Its a lighter roast than Italian Job and Signature, but just as nice. All three blends have been great for me, and will stick with Rave.

All three coffees have been very consistent, and I dont think i've made a bad one yet. Might try one of their single origins next out of interest.

Right, Rave, look forward to my cheque


----------

